# Too Old?



## Alan&Mary (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, although I have been watching this forum for some time, this is my first post. I am hoping that some of you kind people can answer a couple of questions that have been niggling me.

We have been holidaying in Cyprus for many years, and always said that when we retired (both 65 next year) we would move to Cyprus. Are there many here who have relocated at that age, a lot of retirees on the forum seem to have taken early retirement?

My other question is about our elderly border collie. If he died in England, we would have him cremated. What arrangements could we make for him in Cyprus?

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Alan&Mary said:


> Hello, although I have been watching this forum for some time, this is my first post. I am hoping that some of you kind people can answer a couple of questions that have been niggling me.
> 
> We have been holidaying in Cyprus for many years, and always said that when we retired (both 65 next year) we would move to Cyprus. Are there many here who have relocated at that age, a lot of retirees on the forum seem to have taken early retirement?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

Your age is no problem, many come after getting state pension at 65, because the free healthcare.

Even though here is no crematorium for humans on the island, there is a couple for pets run by vet clinics


----------



## Alan&Mary (Jul 7, 2014)

Baywatch, many thanks for your speedy reply, you have put my mind at rest about what we would do with our much loved pet.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Alan&Mary said:


> Hello, although I have been watching this forum for some time, this is my first post. I am hoping that some of you kind people can answer a couple of questions that have been niggling me.
> 
> We have been holidaying in Cyprus for many years, and always said that when we retired (both 65 next year) we would move to Cyprus. Are there many here who have relocated at that age, a lot of retirees on the forum seem to have taken early retirement?
> 
> ...


Don't worry about your ages Alan&Mary - you only live twice! I'm 63 this year and feel like a young man (but I can't seem to find one )

You may even find the weather in Cyprus a tad warmer than the NE of England - Good Luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Alan&Mary said:


> My other question is about our elderly border collie. If he died in England, we would have him cremated. What arrangements could we make for him in Cyprus?
> 
> Thank you for reading.


I would recommend that in order to help your dog cope with the heat you do what we do with our dog and strip his coat in the summer months. Many people have their dogs but border collies do not have the type of coat that requires clipping. Our dog is a bit like a small blonde and white collie and has the same type of coat so we have a stripping comb which cuts out all of the dense under coat. 

Veronica


----------



## Alan&Mary (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you for your good wishes and advice, Virgil and Veronica. I'm sure once we get there we will be fine, just nerves at such a big move. Over the years we have visited lots of different countries, but Cyprus is the only place we have said we would like to retire to. We would always regret it if we didn't at least give it a go.

Veronica, I will look into getting a stripping comb for our dog, he is a smooth coated collie and as you say does have quite a dense undercoat (he needs it here in the North East!). We would also try to arrange our move for the autumn to give him time to acclimatize gradually.

Although I have been reading the posts on the forum for some time now and making notes of things we will need to know, I'm sure there will still be lots of questions – thank you in advance for your patience.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Alan&Mary said:


> Thank you for your good wishes and advice, Virgil and Veronica. I'm sure once we get there we will be fine, just nerves at such a big move. Over the years we have visited lots of different countries, but Cyprus is the only place we have said we would like to retire to. We would always regret it if we didn't at least give it a go.
> 
> Veronica, I will look into getting a stripping comb for our dog, he is a smooth coated collie and as you say does have quite a dense undercoat (he needs it here in the North East!). We would also try to arrange our move for the autumn to give him time to acclimatize gradually.
> 
> Although I have been reading the posts on the forum for some time now and making notes of things we will need to know, I'm sure there will still be lots of questions – thank you in advance for your patience.


WE have a Labrador with a very dense undercoat made to keep the water from his skin when swimming and he does not like the heat but have no problem with it. It is important that they have shadow and can lay in when it is the warmest period of the day. This year we have bought a big cooling pad for him.

Cyprus has a lot of Huskies and even if it is dogs for the arctic climate they seem to be fine here also. We have a couple of them as customers in the boarding and they cope without a problem

Anders


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

The year we came over we brought our schnauzer with us in October so that he could get used to the heat build up for the summer of the following year. He manages very well in the heat, just lying in the shade or on the cool tiles in the house at the hottest times. Although a smaller dog, he does have a very thick coat and we keep him short in the summer. Having said that he was very thankful of his thick coat in the cold winter we have just experienced!

At 65 you are certainly not too old at all.

Hope you make the move.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Alan&Mary - You may be in your 60s but over here you'll feel as if you're in your 40s!


----------



## Alan&Mary (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm really grateful for all the information regarding bringing our dog over, and for the encouragement to make the move. 

Mary


----------



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Alan and Mary
We too are hoping to move over this year after planning it for the last few years.
Once house sold we will be on our way and we are 63 and 59 respectively.
Hope everything goes smoothly for your move.


----------



## Alan&Mary (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Paphos00, sorry for not responding sooner, had a few unexpected days in hospital. Thanks for your good wishes, I hope everything goes well for you and you don't have to wait too long for your house to sell. We are on the other side of the river to you, the thoughts of another winter here do not appeal!


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi there,

Us too. Finish work in 2 weeks and in the process of house sale so hoping to make the move in the next couple of months. Looks like Paphos is going to be invaded by Geordies !!!! We live near to the MetroCentre.

Been hoping to do this for years, really looking forward to waking up to all that sunshine.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Does that mean the rest of us have to learn to understand Geordie


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Veronica said:


> Does that mean the rest of us have to learn to understand Geordie


Whey aye man !

Mind a lot of geordies are bi-lingual, we speak English too!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

There will no doubt be a preponderance of Tykes and Geordies at future meet-ups. Maybe we now need the services of an interpreter!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I had enough trouble learning Yorkshire when I met Dennis. I'm pretty good at understanding it these days


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

I can speaka some Cornish, but it's only usefull at certain times of the year.

"Nadelik Lowen ha Blydhen Nowydh Da"


----------

